# North West Passage



## colly (15 Feb 2009)

next Saturday Feb. 21st. 

_(MINI north west passage. Than_ks Colin)

If anyone from Leeds is doing this I will be driving over from Leeds with space to spare.

So if you want a lift and want to share the cost of getting there give me a shout. 
If there is anyone interested it will have to be 1st come first served tho. seeing as how there are two seats available only. Plenty of room for bikes though so if more wanted to use the van just for the transport of bikes that would be ok. (6 or 7 bikes maybe more)

One thing though: The plan is to meet up with ColinJ in Hebden Bridge and ride to the start at Rochdale and then ride back to HB afterwards. All in all it should be just over 100 miles.


----------



## longers (15 Feb 2009)

I'll see you and Colin in Rochdale, routesheet came yesterday .


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2009)

Actually we'll be doing the *mini*-North-West Passage. The full North-West Passage is 200 km (125 miles) even without the extra rides to and from Rochdale.

I did the full NWP in 2007 but I wasn't quick enough to get round in daylight and I really didn't enjoy doing the last couple of big hills in the dark, cold conditions. 

I can do the mini event and get home with about 30-45 minutes to spare before lighting up time.

I hope that we will do my alternative route between Whalley and Little Harwood which takes in a scenic climb rather than just whizzing round more A-roads.

Colly - we'll want to be setting off from the car park in Hebden Bridge no later than 07:30 so that we can get to the start in plenty of time without rushing (and allowing time to fix a puncture, should one of us be unlucky enough to have one).


----------



## Calum (15 Feb 2009)

Ok Colin, i'll take a seat! I've changed my mind about not being fit enough for a century, did 60 miles yesterday and felt very strong at the end of it. So while it'll be a tough day and i'll be dead at the end, I reckon it's achieveable. PM or text me the diesel costs.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> Ok Colin, i'll take a seat! I've changed my mind about not being fit enough for a century, did 60 miles yesterday and felt very strong at the end of it. So while it'll be a tough day and i'll be dead at the end, I reckon it's achieveable. PM or text me the diesel costs.


(I know you mean _colly_, the other Colin!) You are definitely fit enough for a century. As I saw on Saturday's ride, you are much fitter than me at the moment and I know that I can do it, ergo - you can too! I'm gonna be knackered at the end of next week's ride, but it won't kill me (disclaimer - if it does actually kill me, sorry folks - I got it wrong!). Only one thing - wait for me at the top of the climbs! It will stop you going too fast, and you'll be able to rely on me and my trusty Garmin GPS for navigation!

Also - we get to call in at Country Kitchen, the cafe at Waddington again.


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2009)

I've never done an audax, is it too late to enter? If not I think I'll be up for this.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Feb 2009)

i'm doing this!
see you there


----------



## Landslide (16 Feb 2009)

Did it two years ago as my first ever Audax. Pie and peas at the end were just the ticket! Have fun all!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2009)

Landslide said:


> Did it two years ago as my first ever Audax. Pie and peas at the end were just the ticket! Have fun all!


Unfortunately, I didn't get to sample them because I wanted to ride back to Hebden Bridge in daylight and wouldn't have made it in time if I'd got settled in at the pub. Make sure you pick up your P&P ticket at the start!

Hey _trio25_ or anyone else off CycleChat who fancies doing the mini-NWP, I've been told that there is no problem entering on the line, but if you want to make sure, the organiser's contact details are on the audax UK mini-NWP page. 

You usually have to send 2 SAEs plus your entry form and cheque but it's probably getting a bit late for that unless you hurry.

The CC numbers are building up now. _Calum_, _colly_ and I are doing the event together. Unless you particularly want to bomb round the route as fast as possible, how about meeting up with us at the start and riding round with us? Informal groups normally form on the road, but we could agree to do it in advance. I'll be riding at an average speed (including stops) of about 18 kph (11 mph) and I'm slow up the hills so if you are reasonably fit you shouldn't have any problems staying with us.

The CycleChat mini-North-West-Passage posse 
(Setting off from Hebden Bridge)
_ColinJ
colly
Calum_
(Joining us at event HQ, Rochdale)
???


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2009)

I've knocked up some profiles for the event...







The extra bits on the left are from Hebden Bridge to Rochdale, and on the right (you guessed it...) from Rochdale to Hebden Bridge. Those extras are each 23.5 km in length. 

The lower main profile is for the official mini-NWP which is 120 km long. The upper one has my little scenic detour out of Whalley at the 78 km point. It knocks 2 km off the total distance, but has more climbing. It's a nicer route to take if there isn't ice on the smaller roads.

Total distance from Hebden Bridge via my hill is 165 km (103 miles).


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2009)

Just checked and I can do it, any chance you can email me the route in .gpx format seeing as it looks like you have plotted it ColinJ? I'll PM my email address.


----------



## RedBike (16 Feb 2009)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/rochdale/753271337


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2009)

Thanks redbike, now I just need to work out my route there to make sure I get another century ride this month.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2009)

In case anybody fancies my pretty hill out of Whalley rather than the official route through Billington and along some busy A-roads (and also without a couple of wrong turns on the MMR map ), here's my gpx file of the slightly modified route. 

If there's any chance of ice, stick to the official route.


----------



## Calum (17 Feb 2009)

Don't care Colin, it's your choice mate!


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2009)

I'm planning on meeting you lot and will see how long I can stick with you for. I'm happy that I'm fit enough for the distance but I'd never describe myself as fast!

So how will I spot you? I might be in my cyclechat kit, probably a pink jacket depending on the weather. But my bike is easy to spot, pink bar tape, pink cable outers and pink bottle cages!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

trio25 said:


> I'm planning on meeting you lot and will see how long I can stick with you for. I'm happy that I'm fit enough for the distance but I'd never describe myself as fast!
> 
> So how will I spot you? I might be in my cyclechat kit, probably a pink jacket depending on the weather. But my bike is easy to spot, pink bar tape, pink cable outers and pink bottle cages!


Photographs of me, longers and Calum are on that Hebden Bridge thread. I'll be wearing the same kit on Saturday (Ooh, I've just remembered - I must wash it before then!). Look for a couple of middle-aged blokes (me, colly) who appear to be taking their teenage son/nephew (Calum!) out for a run.

My bike is instantly recognisable - it's a blue steel-framed Basso but it has a pair of non-matching carbon fibre forks (celeste/yellow) which I transplanted off my old Bianchi and haven't got round to repainting. You can see it on the right of the Country Kitchen photograph on the HB thread.


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2009)

I have met Colly and Callum on a ride that Longers organised. Hopefully I'll find you there.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

trio25 said:


> I have met Colly and Callum on a ride that Longers organised. Hopefully I'll find you there.


Oh yes, the Holme Moss ride back in December - I'd forgotten that you all did that. Well, just look for the tallish middle-aged guy in the yellow jacket standing next to them!


----------



## Calum (17 Feb 2009)

If it's really hammering down, will you lot still be doing it? I don't fancy 100 miles in the rain!!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> If it's really hammering down, will you lot still be doing it? I don't fancy 100 miles in the rain!!


The forecast seems to be changing quite rapidly at the moment, but it currently isn't looking great for Saturday - wet and very windy! 

If the weather is bad, I'll be tempted to cut out the extra trips to and from Rochdale. That would knock about 28 miles off the total. If it is really awful, I'd have to ask myself if I wanted to do even 75 miles in it. 

I might bodge my mudguards back on just in case...


----------



## bonj2 (17 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> The forecast seems to be changing quite rapidly at the moment, but it currently isn't looking great for Saturday - wet and very windy!
> 
> If the weather is bad, I'll be tempted to cut out the extra trips to and from Rochdale. That would knock about 28 miles off the total. If it is really awful, I'd have to ask myself if I wanted to do even 75 miles in it.
> 
> I might bodge my mudguards back on just in case...


bodge!
should have them on anyway 

i have got them on


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2009)

I have mudguards on, my other bike has no wheels so won't be riding her.


----------



## Christopher (17 Feb 2009)

Can't do this ride, am in London, but good luck to you all

Although I just will point out that Colin's "senic detour out of Whalley" looks suspiciously like the climb up Whalley Bank which is very hard: sustained 1 in 7 to 1 in 8 for just under a kilometre, near as I can figure. Never mind, you will thank him for the experience... when you can speak again!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> bodge!


There isn't clearance to fit them properly so a bodge was the only way to get them to fit.


----------



## bonj2 (17 Feb 2009)

aha... nifty metalwork there


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

Frustruck said:


> Although I just will point out that Colin's "senic detour out of Whalley" looks suspiciously like the climb up Whalley Bank which is very hard: sustained 1 in 7 to 1 in 8 for just under a kilometre, near as I can figure. Never mind, you will thank him for the experience... when you can speak again!


Do you know something - I didn't even notice that climb on my map! I must be gettering doddery in my old age... I think that is the one that PaulB was telling us about on Saturday. I almost feel tempted to try that one. _Almost_!  I think I'll leave it until I'm a better climbing weight...

No, the road I'm talking about is further down the hillside. It is easier and goes through York before finally meeting up with the road which comes over from Whalley Bank.


----------



## Landslide (17 Feb 2009)

That looks too good to be a proper bodge! Good work Mr J!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2009)

Landslide said:


> That looks too good to be a proper bodge! Good work Mr J!


Okay, how about the ziptie holding the rear half of the front mudguard on?


----------



## longers (17 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> i have got them on


----------



## PaulB (17 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I think that is the one that PaulB was telling us about on Saturday.



Whalley Nab. Nasty nasty nasty nasty nasty. But the main thing about it is that it's nasty.


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2009)

Where is this nasty climb, I've done the one on ColinJ's route before, hard but I got up it and I'm no hill climber.

I've heard from the organiser, no problem that I posted my form late so I'll be there.

I assume superfit longers is doing the long route!


----------



## Christopher (17 Feb 2009)

hiya trio
If you are heading south out of Whalley to Billington (down King Steet), you cross the river and the start of the Whalley Nab climb is immediately after the bridge, on your left. According to Google maps (which I can't seem to link to), it is called Moor Lane. What makes it tough is that it goes from flat to 1 in 7 immediately - really smacks you in the face, and you have to go right to bottom gear on the flat as you won't be able to shift over-much on the hill. Oh and it is often slippery as it's in shade for most of its length. I did it only once and it nearly killed me!

Sure there are harder climbs around, I am sure Park Rash is harder, it just that you do not expect Whalley Nab to be so nasty. I don't know of a harder climb in the area, even Nick o'Pendle is easier.


----------



## PaulB (18 Feb 2009)

Frustruck said:


> hWhat makes it tough is that it goes from flat to 1 in 7 immediately - really smacks you in the face, and you have to go right to bottom gear on the flat as you won't be able to shift over-much on the hill. Oh and it is often slippery as it's in shade for most of its length. I did it only once and it nearly killed me!
> 
> Sure there are harder climbs around, I am sure Park Rash is harder, it just that you do not expect Whalley Nab to be so nasty. I don't know of a harder climb in the area, even Nick o'Pendle is easier.



What he said ^. Also, there's often people riding horses on there which can impede or stop your progress up and down.


----------



## trio25 (18 Feb 2009)

That is the one I was thinking we were riding, yes it is a hard climb. I've done it a few times and if I can get up it I think it can't be too bad! I have a climb a bit like that near me where there is a hairpin bend into it, if you don't know its there and get in the lowest gear first you'll be walking!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2009)

I can cope with 1 in 7 (using my secret weapon - a 30/28 bottom gear) so if you are all chomping at the bit to go up Whalley Bank on Saturday, we could do! 

By the way - the weather forecast is improving! Milder, less wind, rain unlikely and maybe, just maybe a few sunny intervals. Blow the mudguard bodge! I also think that I might risk wearing less than full winter kit.


----------



## Calum (18 Feb 2009)

Hurray for the improved weather forecast! I'm just waiting for the bike shop to finish fixing my rear brake now.


----------



## trio25 (18 Feb 2009)

That reminds me, new brake pads are needed on mine after the last ride!


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2009)

Well the weather looks like it's ok for Saturday so I will be there with Calum. 
The same car park we met in before Colin? Calum and I will be off from Leeds around 6.30 so should get there just before 7.30. 
Remind me .............do I need change for a ticket machine? 

I didn't pay last time and didn't get a ticket but that might have been good luck.


----------



## Calum (18 Feb 2009)

C0ck, I haven't entered yet and it says I should have done two weeks ago! I also don't have 3rd party insurance... Shall I just turn up without entering and tag along? Or is this some sort of mortal sin that will result in Audaxers throwing their home-grown organic beans at me?


----------



## bonj2 (18 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> Well the weather looks like it's ok for Saturday so I will be there with Calum.
> The same car park we met in before Colin? Calum and I will be off from Leeds around 6.30 so should get there just before 7.30.
> Remind me .............do I need change for a ticket machine?
> 
> I didn't pay last time and didn't get a ticket but that might have been good luck.:?:


7:30?  it says on my sheet it starts at 9 o clock
or are you just setting off early to get a headstart


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2009)

colly - definitely bring about £4 worth of change. Since the town switched over to metered parking, there are often teams of traffic wardens out and about, especially at the weekends. You are lucky not to have picked up a ticket last time! I think it's a £60 fine. Yes - same car park because it's cheap (I think it is 30p/hour) and long-stay. It's pay and display. If we set out at 07:30 and we aim to get back in daylight we have to be back by 17:30 so I'd pay for 10 or 11 hours.

Calum - it is usually okay to enter on the line but I'd give the organiser a ring to confirm. That's Noel Healey on 01706 372447. All audax events require 3rd party insurance which is included in the annual membership fee. If you are not a member, you have to pay an extra £2 per event for temporary membership so the event will cost you £7. That includes pie and peas at the finish. If you are a CTC or BC member, it is possible that you already have 3rd party insurance cover. 

_Ben_ - It is an 09:00 start for the mini-NWP (the full NWP sets off at 08:00). We are setting off from Hebden Bridge at 07:30 and we have nearly 24 km to do to get to the start. It should take about 75 minutes to get there so that leaves about 15 minutes for signing on at the start and picking up our pie & peas tickets!


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> C0ck, I haven't entered yet and it says I should have done two weeks ago! I also don't have 3rd party insurance... Shall I just turn up without entering and tag along? Or is this some sort of mortal sin that will result in Audaxers *throwing their home-grown organic beans at me*?



I think the punishment is that you have to ride behind the organic bean eaters all the way round.

Ben: We are meeting Colinj in Hebden Bridge and then we are riding to the start for 9am. Setting off around 7.30 from HB.


----------



## trio25 (19 Feb 2009)

I have about the same distance to the start from my house, so I'll set off about the same time and see you there.


----------



## bonj2 (19 Feb 2009)

ah, ok, hebden bridge, i see. I'll be driving A1/M62 straight to rochdale, would join you but gonna have to get up early enough as it is...!


----------



## Calum (20 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> ah, ok, hebden bridge, i see. I'll be driving A1/M62 straight to rochdale, would join you but gonna have to get up early enough as it is...!



Lightweight.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2009)

The forecast is still pretty reasonable so I won't be wearing my full winter kit tomorrow for the first time this year - hooray! It probably won't be as warm as last year, when I got pretty overheated at times. 

I'll see how warm it feels in the morning but I might go for shorts with legwarmers, my cheapo black Aldi gilet and a long-sleeved jersey. Yellow windtop on first thing. Oh, and lightweight overshoes rather than the big heavy neoprene ones. I'll start off with long-fingered gloves on because the valley roads will be really nippy at 07:30 when we set off but I'll carry some mitts to have the option of changing later.

I'll meet colly and Calum at about 07:25 in the HB car park, and hopefully meet up with _ben_, trio25 and longers in the event HQ (pub) car park at Rochdale. And anyone else who wants to turn up unannounced...


----------



## PaulB (21 Feb 2009)

I look forward to reading descriptions of this later as it was a ferociously windy ride for me on the nearby Lancs/W Yorks border. At one time, on the way over Widdop Moor, which Colin will know well, I was struggling to keep forward momentum going DOWNhill! It was a bitterly, biting wind as well and made this part of the route very uncomfortable.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Feb 2009)

it was a great ride, really enjoyed it.
It was a bit windy at times, main headwind was the bit climbing out of todmorden.
but up high on the A682 from burnley to gisburn there was quite a lot of crosswinds, handling a bit tricky at times!
certainly wasn't much resistance to descending though, there were some great descents, some really nice and long, some steep and a bit hairy to the point of making me think about upgrading my brake pads before spring in the peak.... 
reasonably warm, and didn't rain.
cafe in waddington was packed, don't know how they coped with the mass hoardes of cyclists...is it always packed with cyclists i wonder?
anyhow nice to meet you lot that were there, hope you all got back ok


----------



## longers (21 Feb 2009)

Good to meet you Ben . Twas a bit breezy at times but it was only annoying on the way up to Gisburn.

I *really* wanted to stay in the pub and eat a lot more pie and wash it down with some very nice John Willies.

Hope the Centurions got home ok. I had a bad overtake near home and bottled out of going further.


----------



## trio25 (21 Feb 2009)

I got home fine, got my century - 107miles in total - going to curl up on the sofa and watch the tour of california that I recorded last night now.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2009)

Calum, colly and I just managed to get back to Hebden Bridge as it was getting dark. We clocked our extended ride at 104 miles. 

We chickened out of doing Whalley Bank this time, but I like the look of it and will give it a go one day when I'm slimmer and fitter.

We had a very near miss on the way back between Rochdale and Littleborough. Some complete twat tried doing a 'left hook' on us. He approached at speed signalling left, shot past me and was about to take me out by turning sharp left, only to discover that Calum and colly were in front of me and in his way! Colly was very lucky not to get crushed by the tosser who ended up having to brake to a stop as we continued on his inside...

It was nice to see those of you I've ridden with before again, and it was nice to meet trio25 and _Ben_ for the first time.

I think you might be unlucky with last night's cycling coverage trio - I recorded mine off analogue satellite and all I got was ski jumping! 

I'll do a proper write-up of the ride on my blog tomorrow - I'm a bit tired now and have some beers chilling in the fridge!


----------



## colly (21 Feb 2009)

Calum and I got back into Leeds ok. I am well sh4gged and can't wait get to sleep.

Calum is made of stronger stuff........he is out on the lash tonight !!

Nice to meet you all. Glad everyone got home safe.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> Calum and I got back into Leeds ok. I am well sh4gged and can't wait get to sleep.
> 
> Calum is made of stronger stuff........he is out on the lash tonight !!
> 
> Nice to meet you all. Glad everyone got home safe.


I felt pretty tired too but for some silly reason I decided to watch The Bourne Identity again while drinking beer. The result was that I spent from 22:30 to 03:30 trying to watch certain scenes, dozing off, stepping the recording back 5 minutes, trying again...

Anyway, here's a picture of 5 of us standing atop the A682 between Barrowford and Gisburn in a cold wind, a murky Ribble Valley in the background. (_ben_/bonj was still somewhere down the road at that time, having got to the start late).







(From left to right) Gear-masher colly (he ripped his biggest sprocket right through the splines on his hub!), Ramones fan Calum, CycleChat model for the day - trio25, longers trying to pretend that he's shy, and me (ColinJ) looking like someone out of Land of the Giants compared to the others, and displaying my own oddball ideas about colour-coordination! 

It was damn cold in the strong winds yesterday, so I'd like to thank the others for waiting for me on the hilltops as I grovelled my way up the climbs to them.


----------



## bonj2 (22 Feb 2009)

you do look tall there Colin 
didn't clock you as being quite that tall!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2009)

bonj said:


> you do look tall there Colin
> didn't clock you as being quite that tall!


I'm only 6'1" which is not huge my modern standards. Calum, colly and trio25 are not big, and longers is about average height. I think it must be the slope of the ground and the fact that I was standing up straight, and the others weren't!


----------



## Calum (22 Feb 2009)

Where can we read your 'write up' of yesterday's ride then Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> Where can we read your 'write up' of yesterday's ride then Colin?


I was just doing it but I've got tired and I want to watch an episode of Hill Street Blues now, so I've stopped halfway through it!

You can read what I've done so far here. I'll finish it later today (Monday).


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2009)

When hubs go bad. 








No wonder I was having problems.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> When hubs go bad.
> 
> (pictures)
> 
> No wonder I was having problems.


Ho ho - talk about 'legs of steel'!

_YIKES!_ B)

I just Googled 'legs of steel' and I ended up at a female bodybuilding site... 

This lass certainly wouldn't be allowed to ride my bike (so to speak)!


----------



## trio25 (25 Feb 2009)

colly said:


> When hubs go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I didn't even know that could happen! It must have been when you were sprinting up that first hill!


----------



## Calum (25 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Ho ho - talk about 'legs of steel'!
> 
> _YIKES!_ B)
> 
> ...



Eww... that's foul. 

Don't tell her I said that though!B)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2009)

Calum said:


> Eww... that's foul.
> 
> Don't tell her I said that though!


I think one or two doses of steroids might have been involved...


----------



## Carboncyclestore (8 Nov 2009)

Ive rode the full NWP 3 times with my club Southport CC.
Its always a great early ride to test out the legs but it is a tough route for so early in the season.
Only ever finished in daylight once and as mentioned the last bit in the dark is not really that enjoyable.
Its a great day out though if you get the weather!


----------

